# Who is the king of plastisol transfers?



## MynameisKody (May 8, 2012)

Hello,

I am just pooling the t-shirt forum to see what plastisol transfer manufacturer is the best. I am looking for the best quality for an affordable price. I am dealing mainly with larger graphic designed images as well as some text. Currently i have worked with a company that hits a price point of 1.00 per page at a quantity of 400 with two colors. I would rate this company fairly high but with some room for improvement. any thoughts would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## transfernator (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, Kody from which country are you?


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

i like pro world custom


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

$1 for a two color full sheet (25x38) is smokin' cheap.


----------

